# Nissan’s IMx Zero-Emission Concept Revealed at 2017 Tokyo Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Nissan just debuted its IMx all-electric crossover concept and it features a fully autonomous driving system as well as a 600 km plus driving range.*
> 
> This innovative concept is a sneak peek into Nissan’s upcoming Intelligent Mobility philosophy. This approach by Nissan will change how cars are powered, driven and integrated with society.
> 
> A future version of Nissan’s ProPILOT forms the core of the IMx’s technological interface. The ProPILOT mode offers fully autonomous operation allowing the occupants to relax and enjoy their commute. In this mode, the steering wheel stows inside the dashboard and the seats all recline. Manual driver mode returns the steering wheel and seats back to their original position.


Read more about Nissan’s IMx Zero-Emission Concept Revealed at 2017 Tokyo Motor Show at AutoGuide.com.


----------

